# CUPS and USB printer

## Kimmei

The printer is a Epson Stylus Photo R285 (supported, suggested driver gimp-print). When I try to add the printer (both via bowsero or kde's tool) cups doesn't give me the option for USB printer nor it show the gimp-print driver.

tail /var/log/cups/error_log says

```

I [13/May/2008:18:20:44 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [13/May/2008:18:20:44 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [13/May/2008:18:20:44 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [13/May/2008:18:20:44 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

E [13/May/2008:18:20:44 +0200] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

I [13/May/2008:18:20:44 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

I [13/May/2008:18:20:54 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [13/May/2008:18:20:54 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=1365)

I [13/May/2008:18:20:55 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [13/May/2008:18:20:55 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=1376)

```

Code:

 lsusb (with connected printer) says

```

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 08ff:2580 AuthenTec, Inc.

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0461:4d2e Primax Electronics, Ltd

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04f2:b015 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04b8:0007 Seiko Epson Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

USB printer support is enabled in my kernel, along with the rest of usb devices (wich are working pretty fine). That " Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol." puzzles me. Cups configuration file is standard, no changes applied.

Any Idea?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Please provide your "emerge --info" output, as well as the output of "emerge -pv cups".

----------

## Kimmei

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7250 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 27 Mar 2008 15:45:04 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl aiglx alsa berkdb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus doc dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde mad midi msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl php plugdev png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session source spl ssl tcpd tiff unicode usb x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

emerge -pv cups

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.2.12-r6  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam php png ppds ssl tiff -ldap -samba -slp" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

I'm not using samba 'cos I have to manage only a printer connected directly via usb. I heard that older versions of cups required a usb flag, could this be my case?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

The current cups ebuild doesn't have a usb USE flag, but who knows, it might be needed in one of the dependencies pulled in by cups in order to work properly.  I have both usb and foomaticdb USE flags enabled on my system.

Edit: I have them both enabled globally, not per package.  Just FYI.

The only difference on the USE flags on your cups and mine is that I don't have php enabled.  But that shouldn't make any difference.

I know that the printer is showing up in your lsusb output, but how is it showing up in your dmesg output?

----------

## Kimmei

Well I think i'll try to enable those flags, anyway here is my full dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Tue Mar 25 20:49:17 CET 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fed0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fed0000 - 000000007fedf000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fedf000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1150MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f82e0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 523984) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   523984

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   523984

On node 0 totalpages: 523984

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2301 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 292307 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F8240, 0024 (r2 HP    )

ACPI: XSDT 7FED1B96, 007C (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FEDBC6C, 00F4 (r3 HP     30CC      6040000 ALAN        1)

ACPI: DSDT 7FED3071, 8B87 (r1 HP     30D2      6040000 INTL 20061109)

ACPI: FACS 7FEDEFC0, 0040

ACPI: HPET 7FEDBD60, 0038 (r1 HP     30D2      6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: MCFG 7FEDBD98, 003C (r1 HP     30D2      6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: TMOR 7FEDBDD4, 0026 (r1 HP     30CC      6040000 PTL         3)

ACPI: APIC 7FEDBDFA, 0068 (r1 HP     30D2      6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 7FEDBE62, 0028 (r1 HP     30D2      6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SLIC 7FEDBE8A, 0176 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SSDT 7FED2D94, 02DD (r1 HP     30D2         1000 INTL 20061109)

ACPI: SSDT 7FED2184, 025F (r1  HP    30D2         3000 INTL 20061109)

ACPI: SSDT 7FED20DE, 00A6 (r1  HP    30D2         3000 INTL 20061109)

ACPI: SSDT 7FED1C12, 04CC (r1  HP     30D2        3000 INTL 20061109)

ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 519891

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0553000 soft=c0533000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1995.072 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2069888k/2095936k available (3190k kernel code, 24764k reserved, 814k data, 256k init, 1178432k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe15000 - 0xfffff000   (1960 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04f0000 - 0xc0530000   ( 256 kB)

      .data : 0xc041da68 - 0xc04e9344   ( 814 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc041da68   (3190 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3993.23 BogoMIPS (lpj=19966186)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7250  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0d

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0554000 soft=c0534000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3989.95 BogoMIPS (lpj=19949756)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7250  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0d

Total of 2 processors activated (7983.18 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000003

  groups: 00000001 00000002

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000003

  groups: 00000002 00000001

net_namespace: 64 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored via DMI

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP06._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

system 00:04: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff could not be reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x69f has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x1640-0x164f has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe00 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x6a0-0x6af has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x6b0-0x6ff has been reserved

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: c4000000-c6ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 4000-7fff

  MEM window: f4000000-f7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: f0000000-f3ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 8000-bfff

  MEM window: bc000000-bfffffff

  PREFETCH window: c8000000-cbffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: f8000000-f80fffff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-880fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f8100000-f81fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2467k freed

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1210745110.949:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Mar 25 2008 20:47:11) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Mar 25 2008 20:47:17) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie03]

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH8M: IDE controller (0x8086:0x2850 rev 0x03) at  PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH8M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x18a0-0x18a7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x18a8-0x18af, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 256k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 19, io mem 0xf8404800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xf8404c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001820

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001840

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 18, io base 0x00001860

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 19, io base 0x00001880

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: HP Optical USB Mobile Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v11.10 Mouse [HP Optical USB Mobile Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:09.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[f8100000-f81007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

libata version 3.00 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00241b00af2d8e00]

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x7 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf8404000 port 0xf8404100 irq 219

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf8404000 port 0xf8404180 irq 219

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf8404000 port 0xf8404200 irq 219

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS542516K9SA00, BBCOC32P, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54251 BBCO PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  7401.600 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (7401.600 MB/sec)

async_tx: api initialized (sync-only)

raid6: int32x1    770 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    758 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    641 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    580 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     2555 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2731 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1730 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    2105 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    3087 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3250 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (3250 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

eth0: RTL8101e at 0xf8956000, 00:1b:24:dd:b4:c1, XID 34200000 IRQ 218

ACPI: SSDT 7FED2A52, 027A (r1  HP    30D2         3000 INTL 20061109)

ACPI: SSDT 7FED23E3, 05EA (r1  HP    30D2         3001 INTL 20061109)

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 7FED2CCC, 00C8 (r1  HP    30D2         3000 INTL 20061109)

ACPI: SSDT 7FED29CD, 0085 (r1  HP    30D2         3000 INTL 20061109)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[C] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI Exception (thermal-0339): AE_BAD_DATA, No critical threshold [20070126]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input5

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input6

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input7

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:07:09.1 [1180:0822] (rev 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:09.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

sdhci:slot0: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xf8100800 irq 21 DMA

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 16458584k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16458584k

r8169: eth0: link down

r8169: eth0: link up

usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

----------

## Kimmei

Sorry for duoble posti, but got a little problem

when emerge --update world I obtain this:

```
localhost ginko # emerge --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/x11-libs/cairo/cairo-1.5.10.ebuild

```

It means that the file is missing on my gentoo (and I need to re-emerge) or that the ebuild is missing. Sorry for asking stupid questions, but my linux experience is close to zero.

----------

## jfp

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> Sorry for duoble posti, but got a little problem
> 
> when emerge --update world I obtain this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This simply means that at some point you had x11-libs/cairo/cairo-1.5.10 installed, but that specific version is no longer in portage.

You might try

```

emerge --update --newuse --deep world --ask

( emerge -uDN world -a )
```

That should offer to install (downgrade) to cairo-1.4.14. The emerge command as shown above may also offer to install other packages.

(BTW, You can control what version of a given package will be used via /etc/portage/package.keywords)[/quote]

Also, it is my practice to always use emerge -uDN world -a when I change a USE flag. That method has been working for me for years.

----------

## Kimmei

emerge -uDN -a gives the same result and when I try opening /etc/portage/package.keywords I obatin a blank page (nothing at all in it).

Should I try emerging cairo-1.4.14 first and then retry emerge -uDN -a?

----------

## gerard27

Hi Kimmei,

I own an Epson stylus photo rx560.

I had problems too.

Do you have MSWindows on your box?

If so will it print in Windows?

The problem I had was that the printer will only work

when connected to the first usb port!

In WindowsXP it also refused to print if not connected to the first usb port.

I had to plug it into 6 different sockets to find the first.

Maybe this helps.

Gerard.

----------

## Kimmei

I used to have Vista on my laptop and get rid of it very happily. Anyway the printer worked fine both under vista and xp, no matter which usb port.

I'm confused because gentoo normally detects the usb printer, but cups dosn't even give me the option to select a usb printer... nor via it's standard driver, nor by gimp-print driver. I just followd the guide in the documentation.

For your problem I have very little to say. Do other usb devices work fine on the other ports?

If usb devices are running smoothly on all port than I guess the problem is the printer. If even storage keys and mouse have that problem the cause could be both software and hardware.

I think you can try connecting devices to various ports and the lsusb to see what is running where.

----------

## gerard27

The problem is the printer allright.

It's a combo.The scanner refuses to work unless on the first port.

All other ports work ok with cardreaders,webcams etc.

When I tried to install on windows I got the message that it should be

plugged into the first port.That's how I know.

Gerard.

----------

## Kimmei

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> The problem is the printer allright.
> 
> It's a combo.The scanner refuses to work unless on the first port.
> 
> All other ports work ok with cardreaders,webcams etc.
> ...

 

Well... I have no idea about why port 1 is ok and the other not.

My printer doesn't work under any port... tried with all 3   :Crying or Very sad:   Anyway it's not a combo, but a standard 6 colors printer.

----------

## tgurr

Are you sure you've set CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y in your kernel, of if compiled as a module ensured that it gets loaded on boot?

I wonder since your dmesg is missing a 

```
usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp
```

 line.

----------

## Kimmei

 *tgurr wrote:*   

> Are you sure you've set CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y in your kernel, of if compiled as a module ensured that it gets loaded on boot?
> 
> I wonder since your dmesg is missing a 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

USB printer support is put as built--in in my kernel

```
        *** USB Device Class drivers ***                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                    <M>   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                                    <*>   USB Printer support           
```

Built-in for my kernel or you meant adding the line to make.conf?

Another super-noob's question: how to check if the usb printer support is loaded at boot?

----------

## jfp

It seems strange that emerge -uDN world did not offer to install cairo....

This Cairo issue is somewhat off topic of this thread (or it may apply - I do not know what cairo is or if it is related to usb or printing)

In any case, please 

```

esearch cairo

```

(esearch is obtained by: emerge esearch)

I would be interested in seeing the output of the esearch.

Also, there is nothing to stop you from emerging cairo

```

emerge --oneshot cairo

```

----------

## Kimmei

esearch :

```
*  dev-cpp/cairomm

      Latest version available: 1.4.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://cairographics.org/

      Description: C++ bindings for the Cairo vector graphics library

      License:     GPL-2

*  dev-perl/Cairo

      Latest version available: 1.04.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://search.cpan.org/~tsch

      Description: Perl interface to the cairo library

      License:     LGPL-2.1

*  dev-python/pycairo

      Latest version available: 1.4.12

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://cairographics.org/pycairo/

      Description: Python wrapper for cairo vector graphics library

      License:     || ( LGPL-2.1 MPL-1.1 )

*  dev-ruby/rcairo

      Latest version available: 1.4.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://cairographics.org

      Description: Ruby bindings for cairo

      License:     Ruby

*  dev-scheme/guile-cairo [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.4.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    home.gna.org/guile-cairo/

      Description: Wraps the Cairo graphics library for Guile Scheme

      License:     LGPL-2.1

*  gnustep-base/gnustep-back-cairo [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.13.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.gnustep.org

      Description: Cairo back-end component for the GNUstep GUI Library.

      License:     LGPL-2.1

*  [color=red]x11-libs/cairo

      Latest version available: 1.4.12

      Latest version installed: 1.4.12

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://cairographics.org/

      Description: A vector graphics library with cross-device output support

      License:     || ( LGPL-2.1 MPL-1.1 )[/color]

*  x11-libs/libsvg-cairo

      Latest version available: 0.1.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://cairographics.org

      Description: Render SVG content using cairo

      License:     X11

*  x11-misc/cairo-clock [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.3.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://macslow.thepimp.net/?page_id=23

      Description: An analog clock displaying the system-time.

      License:     GPL-2
```

emerge -uDN world -a

```
localhost ginko # emerge -uDN world -a

^[[A

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/usbutils-0.72-r4 [0.73]

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.4

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [394]

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X*"

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools-1.2

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gd-2.0.35  USE="jpeg* png*"

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/links-2.1_pre33  USE="jpeg* png* tiff*"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/antlr-2.7.7  USE="cxx doc java python source -debug -examples -mono -script"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.8  USE="source -xmldoclet"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2 [4.0.18.1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-dns/libidn-1.0-r1  USE="doc* java*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 [2.5.1-r8] USE="pcre%*"

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.7 [2.0.2]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2  USE="java*"

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 [1.3.5-r10]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 [1.60-r12]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 [1.12-r8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2 [1.2.2.1] USE="pam%* (-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5 [3.1.5-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.19-r1 [1.16-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 [22.2] USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/centerim-4.22.2  USE="jpeg*"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r3 [4.5_p1-r1] USE="X*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1  USE="doc*"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20070202 [20060512] USE="doc*"

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/editor-0

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="gtk*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.12  USE="doc*"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/atk-1.20.0  USE="doc*"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.3  USE="pam -debug"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.31  USE="doc* java* php*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1  USE="hal*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="doc*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.2-r1  USE="dbus* jpeg* png* tiff*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r3  USE="gtk*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.11  USE="gtk*"

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12  USE="java*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.4-r1  USE="gtk*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.16.1-r3  USE="gtk* jpeg* png*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7-r1  USE="doc*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/acroread-8.1.2-r1  USE="-nsplugin*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.3.1-r1  USE="dbus* gtk*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [1.12.9]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4 [3.2.2-r2] USE="-old-linux%"

Would you like toy' not understood. [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/x11-libs/cairo/cairo-1.5.10.ebuild

```

emerge --oneshot cairo

```

localhost ginko # emerge --oneshot cairo

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/x11-libs/cairo/cairo-1.5.10.ebuild

```

How do I remove /usr/portage/x11.lib/cairo/cairo-1.5.10.ebuild from the Manifest so that I can emerge the older cesion of cairo and the update with newuse and all the rest?

Anyway I don't know if this has somenthig to do with the printer issue.... if not I apologize to the moderator for this messed up thread.

----------

## jfp

It would seem that getting this cairo thing straightened out is needed before getting to your real problem with usb and cups..

It should not be neccessary to manually muck around with stuff with /usr/portage. Emerge takes care of keep /usr/portage up to date and correct.

Looking at your messgaes and cmd outputs my guess is that somehow your /usr/portage has become a bit messed up. Perhaps a failed/partial emerge --sync. I don't know when you last did a sync, but I think now would be a good time to do so again.

```

emerge --sync

emerge -uDN world -a

```

On my system cairo is pulled in by

```

  x11-libs/cairo-1.4.14 pulled in by:

    app-office/openoffice-2.4.0

    app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.3

    dev-cpp/cairomm-1.4.4

    dev-java/swt-3.3.1.1

    dev-python/pycairo-1.4.0

    gnome-base/librsvg-2.20.0

    media-gfx/graphviz-2.16.1-r4

    world

    www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.14

    x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.8

    x11-libs/pango-1.18.4

```

So whatever cairo is, it seems to be a fairly popular littlle guy.

Also I can see in your emerge -uDN world that emerge wants to recompile cairo

----------

## Kimmei

Well emerge --sync and emerge -utDNv world solved the cairo issue. Sadly it wasn't related to the printer problem (sorry for the OT).

Any suggestion for my possessed cups?

Going to

```

emerge --unmerge cups

emerge --unmerge gimp-print

emerge -av cups

emerge -av gimp-print
```

and hope it will turn out fine.

Edit: a complete faliure

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Did you have both the usb and foomaticdb USE flags enabled globally when you updated world?  If not, that would seem to be the next thing to try.

----------

## jfp

In your original post, you indicated that the printer was supported with gimp-print.

I assume you looked at openprinting.org, but you don't state that explicitly. You might look at

http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_R285

(If that isn't what you have already looked at)

I only mention this because you said "gimp-print" and not "gutenprint"

----------

## Kimmei

 *jfp wrote:*   

> In your original post, you indicated that the printer was supported with gimp-print.
> 
> I assume you looked at openprinting.org, but you don't state that explicitly. You might look at
> 
> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_R285
> ...

 

Just made a little confusion with names, anyway I emerged gutenprit

@yabbadabbadont: got to check when'll be back home, but I knew that usb wasn't necessary anymore.

----------

